# Waterfowl Hunting Journal Template



## fishmonster11

Hey All,

Put this template together for anyone who might want to use it. Should be able to open as a PDF also open to any suggestions on how to make it better. Season's almost here...


----------



## OrangeMilk

For some reason it won't convert, I guess you wrote this in excel maybe and not word?

Squeeze down the row heights by one, so that last line of the first page stays on the first page.

Change the font size down by one in "merganzer" so that the "r" does not drop. Although, now that I think about it, would vertical boxes work better? Like his:

Species Seen Taken Lost Sex

Mallard
Wood Duck
Goose
Ruddy
Ect
ect

Lemme get an excel converted installed and Ill see what i can do, i klike it though, it would be fun to do this everytime then look back on them after 15 years and recover the memories.


----------



## BaddFish

Looks good to me man! Thanks! I wish I would of kept one back when i first started...


----------



## BuckeyeZac

If you can get the last spotted row onto page 1 it would be perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishmonster11

Hey thanks for the input guys and ya sorry the formatting got a little messed up when I converted to PDF. Here's a better version of the PDF. I've tried attaching the word document but I did it in Word 2010 and when I convert it to a word 97-03 (doc.) it messes up the format. Word 2010 allows you to do some pretty cool stuff the other versions don't allow. Let me know if there are any more issues with this version of the PDF.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Perfect! Seriously.. thanks! I will put these right into my notebook for this season and beyond.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Thank you for the editable copy, I left the top the same and changed the speicies section to run vertically on the bottom half of the first page instead of horizontaly.

I also eliminated some of the species that I have never seen where I hunt, i did leave blanks though to pencil in. 

Now to figure out how to use this in the field and keep it dry.


----------



## Sculpin67

I saw a book like this that was waterproof. I may have even bought one, but have no idea where it is.

Hunting in Ohio, most of the values would be filled in with zeros...haha.


----------

